# Flash Video in den Hintergrund



## achterbahnfreak (31. August 2011)

Hi @ all,

ich benutze folgenden Code:


```
<div class="video-js-box">
    <video class="video-js" width="100%" height="100%" preload autoplay loop poster="bild.jpg">
      <source src="video.webm" type='video/webm; codecs="vp8, vorbis"' />
      <source src="video.mp4" type='video/mp4; codecs="avc1.42E01E, mp4a.40.2"' />
      <source src="video.ogv" type='video/ogg; codecs="theora, vorbis"' />
      <object id="flash_fallback_1" class="vjs-flash-fallback" width="100%" height="100%" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" data="http://releases.flowplayer.org/swf/flowplayer-3.2.1.swf">
        <param name="movie" value="http://releases.flowplayer.org/swf/flowplayer-3.2.1.swf" />
        <param name="allowfullscreen" value="true" />
        <param name="flashvars" value='config={"playlist":["bild.jpg", {"url": "video.mp4","autoPlay":true,"controls":false,"autoBuffering":true}]}' />
        <img src="bild.jpg" width="100%" height="100%" alt="Poster Image" title="No video playback capabilities." />
      </object>
    </video>
  </div>
```

und die dazugehörige CSS Klasse:


```
video.video-js { background-color: #000; padding: 0; position:fixed; left:0; top:0; overflow:hidden; z-index:-999; height:100%; width:100%; }
```

Video läuft super im Hingergrund, doch wenn im IE der Flashfall aufgerufen wird,schiebt sich das Video nach voren und verdekct alles.

Wie kann ich das Flashvideo ebenfalls in den Hintergrund stellen****

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------

